# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Feelings Cafe IV

## Endurer

Welcome to the fourth thread of what has now become a series. I am hoping that DesiTwist will come back long before the memories of feelings cafe vanish from our minds. One more time:

Sometimes the toughest thing about feelings can be sharing them with others. Just because it's hard to talk about feelings doesn't mean it isn't worth it. We have had received tremendous amount of support from our fellow friends who were there in our times of need.

Sharing your feelings helps you when your feelings are good and when they aren't so good. Sharing also helps you to get closer to people you care about and who care about you. When people talk about feelings, they sometimes use the word "emotions".

I hereby invite you to this hodgepodge of emotional discussions. Describe how are you feeling today at desi twist, feelings about any post, thread, member, feelings about current political situation, feelings you've suppressed, missed connections, mood swings and all. Learn more and get help, provide suggestions or ask for them. At feelings cafe, there is someone always around to help you get out of emotional distress or celebrate the good ones.

----------


## Endurer

I feel good day despite the Monday blues. Oh and my Sunday was lame too.

----------


## sikandar107

Thot this is time for our old friends to come back and post their thread.   We cannot talk to someone's hands for long.  There has to be communication between the members.  I hope that things will change and change for the gud only.

----------


## Endurer

Haha true that, I hope that happens too.

----------


## Tulip

I am feeling annoyed for no particular reason today... maybe this headache is irritating me more so I ordered tea and guess what? It is as good as drinking a cup of milk! So yeah....some days are just like that.

----------


## sikandar107

Find out the reason of your annoyance  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Only those have headache who do have a head.  So cheer up you have a head Tulip !! :P

----------


## Tulip

Ya thanks.  :Smile:  Had another bad day, but like the coin it always have something positive (the other side) to it too.

----------


## sikandar107

aur agar "bad day" nahin honge tou hum "Good Day" ko mehsoos kaise karenge.  Eid tou tabhi itna enjoyable hota hai kyunki uske pehle Ramzaan hote hain.  :Smile:   Aur sabse eham baat aaj maine bhi mehsoos kiya ke mere paas bhi head hai kyunki I had a terrible headache whole day today.  Aur uparwale ne kaan bhi diya hai kynki kaan mein dard ho raha hai. Aur aankhein tou bas MashAllah hain.  Shayad season change ka fever ka maza bhi mil jaaye mujhe.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

Yes, you are right Sikandar.

I am feeling good, there is something positive about the day or maybe the treats are making it all sweet  :Cool:

----------


## Tulip

I am not well today  :Frown:  So took the day off and resting at home  :Cool:

----------


## sikandar107

Get Well Soon !!

----------


## Endurer

Time is flying off and I am ill prepared. I'm worried because I don't have a plan, any plan at all.

----------


## Tulip

Feeling enraged! Sometimes it's good to live a secluded life really!

----------


## Endurer

^ I'd take seclusion over everything else any given day.

I am stuck on the differential diagnosis bandwagon and the wait is making me increasingly anxious.

----------


## Tulip

Oh.. I pray for your good health. Get well soon buddy.

----------


## Endurer

Tired & sleepy. Guess that's how Monday mornings are anyway.

----------

